# Looking to complete crew list



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I need one or two dependable fisherman who want to fish. We run a 29 Blackfin CC with twin 225's out of Freeport. We fish every weekend weather permits and need someone who wants to fish more than a few of times a year. So if you have your own rods and tackle, you want to fish and share expenses fuel,bait and ice around 125 to 150 per person shoot me a pm with your contact info.


----------

